# Mediawiki and openLDAP error



## VampirD (Mar 20, 2013)

I have installed openldap following the https://wiki.freebsd.org/LDAP, all works ok but, mediawiki and wordpress don't

I get this error on my mediawiki logs


```
[Wed Mar 20 10:34:19 2013] [error] [client 201.217.132.98] PHP Warning:  ldap_start_tls(): Unable to start TLS: Connect error in /usr/local/www/mediawiki/extensions/LdapAuthentication/LdapAuthentication.php on line 593, referer: http://wiki.mydomain.com/index.php/Especial:Entrar
```

on my LocalSettings.php I have


```
$wgAuth = new LdapAuthenticationPlugin();
$wgLDAPDomainNames = array( "DOMAIN.COM" );
$wgLDAPServerNames = array( "DOMAIN.COM" => "127.0.0.1" );
$wgLDAPEncryptionType = array( "DOMAIN.COM" => "tls" );
$wgLDAPUseLocal = true;
#$wgMinimalPasswordLength = 1;
$wgLDAPBaseDNs = array( "DOMAIN.COM" => "dc=mydomain,dc=com" );

$wgLDAPSearchAttributes = array( "DOMAIN.COM" => "uid" );
$wgLDAPRetrievePrefs = array( "DOAMIN.COM" => "true" );
```


----------



## VampirD (Mar 20, 2013)

Solved, a , intead of a . in the ldap.conf BASE line.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 20, 2013)

"DOMAIN" is misspelled in the last line of the file shown above, too.


----------



## VampirD (Mar 21, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> "DOMAIN" is misspelled in the last line of the file shown above, too.


You're right, but I change the real domain, it's ok on the config file of Mediawiki


----------

